# Inositol



## opie37060 (Jan 9, 2010)

Has anyone tried Inositol? I have been taking it for a few months now, and it is very helpful in controlling obssesive thoughts. I was having very unhealty thoughts. It is used quite often in the OCD community. I reccomend this for anyone who has tons of thoughts ruminating in their mind that they can't get out. You have to take a pretty high dosage so alot of people might not be able to afford it, but if it helps you it's worth a try.


----------



## Jayden (Feb 9, 2011)

Thats another one I should try, thanks man


----------



## flat (Jun 18, 2006)

The energy drink Red Bull has a fair amount of inositol in it. It also has a lot caffeine which may affect your anxiety. Or not. The thing about liquid form of inositol is that it may get absorbed easier than the powdery pill form. I tried red bull before and I think I felt a little less dp'd on it. It may have been the inositol in it. I rarely drink it now cuz I'm scared that it can make your heart race from the caffeine plus I also have high blood pressure for which I'm taking meds. The thing with energy drinks is that most of them have caffeine AND ginseng which can be a really bad combination since both are heavy-duty stimulants. Red bull only has caffeine and no ginseng but it probably can still make you overstimulated if you drink too much or too fast. Still, the inositol in it may be helpful if you can handle the caffeine.


----------



## Jayden (Feb 9, 2011)

flat said:


> The energy drink Red Bull has a fair amount of inositol in it. It also has a lot caffeine which may affect your anxiety. Or not. The thing about liquid form of inositol is that it may get absorbed easier than the powdery pill form. I tried red bull before and I think I felt a little less dp'd on it. It may have been the inositol in it. I rarely drink it now cuz I'm scared that it can make your heart race from the caffeine plus I also have high blood pressure for which I'm taking meds. The thing with energy drinks is that most of them have caffeine AND ginseng which can be a really bad combination since both are heavy-duty stimulants. Red bull only has caffeine and no ginseng but it probably can still make you overstimulated if you drink too much or too fast. Still, the inositol in it may be helpful if you can handle the caffeine.


I don't think he's talking about inositol in energy drinks, I think he's just talking about the supplement inositol. I would highly recommend you do not consume energy drinks. There's a ton of shit in there that will probably exacerbate your DP and/or anxiety.


----------



## Edis (Sep 9, 2011)

Hi sounds very good i have ruminating thoughts to but let them pass when i can


----------



## opie37060 (Jan 9, 2010)

Jayd said:


> I don't think he's talking about inositol in energy drinks, I think he's just talking about the supplement inositol. I would highly recommend you do not consume energy drinks. There's a ton of shit in there that will probably exacerbate your DP and/or anxiety.


Yeah, I'm talking about the supplement. Also I wouldn't think there would be enough inositol in red bull to really have any effects.


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

I don't think any "otc" beverage would have enough of anythig to help any conical problem.


----------



## Tommygunz (Sep 7, 2009)

opie37060 said:


> Yeah, I'm talking about the supplement. Also I wouldn't think there would be enough inositol in red bull to really have any effects.


I use to have it in my supplement regimen. How much are you taking daily?


----------



## foghat (Jan 1, 2011)

Tommygunz said:


> I use to have it in my supplement regimen. How much are you taking daily?


TOMMY, what dosage do you recommend?


----------



## Tommygunz (Sep 7, 2009)

foghat said:


> TOMMY, what dosage do you recommend?


I was taking 2 grams a day. But they say you need as much as 14-17 grams a day for therapeutic benefit. I was hesitant to try that. I did feel benefit from it but it was short lived. My body adjusted to the dosage so rather than raising the dose I just dropped it and looked for more effective supplements.


----------



## foghat (Jan 1, 2011)

Tommygunz said:


> I was taking 2 grams a day. But they say you need as much as 14-17 grams a day for therapeutic benefit. I was hesitant to try that. I did feel benefit from it but it was short lived. My body adjusted to the dosage so rather than raising the dose I just dropped it and looked for more effective supplements.


Thanks. Was just wondering since when you have to get up into the bigger dose, you most likely have to get it in powder form. Around here they keep the powder inositol locked up and quadruple the price because that's what they cut coke with. Anyway, I was hoping to avoid looking like the kingpin if I went in and asked for a tub of inositol


----------



## opie37060 (Jan 9, 2010)

Tommygunz said:


> I use to have it in my supplement regimen. How much are you taking daily?


I'm currently taking 6 grams a day.


----------

